# reccomendtion on where to kick it in Philly, PA



## beersalt (Aug 7, 2018)

Heya, Folks.
Anyone got some specific locations in Philly worth checkin' out??
I.e. books shops, coffee shops, bars 
Anything cool..

Headin' there soon, if anyone's around and wants to jam or somethin'


----------



## ClashCityRkr (Aug 7, 2018)

dumpsternavel said:


> Heya, Folks.
> Anyone got some specific locations in Philly worth checkin' out??
> I.e. books shops, coffee shops, bars
> Anything cool..
> ...



I actually haven't been there yet myself, but I do plan on going. Someone had recommended me to a place called "The A Space", some sort of collective. If you decide to drop in, let me know how it goes, as it may be the first stop in my journey.


----------



## AAAutin (Aug 7, 2018)

I mostly stuck to Fairmount Park and the Schuylkill.


----------



## roughdraft (Aug 7, 2018)

not making any promises - 

Clark Park

Honest Tom's Plant Based Taco Shop

were both good in my experience


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 7, 2018)

the wooden shoe might be worth stopping by if you're into anarchist book stores.


----------



## shred till yer dead (Aug 7, 2018)

Rittenhouse square

rosas pizza 1 free slice a day 

Fdr skate park


----------



## Toadandspur (Aug 8, 2018)

South street. All of it. Oh and check out Philly's Magic Gardens. Its on 10th. Super cool east jesusy art.


----------



## Wasabi Peas (Aug 15, 2018)

rosas does do free slices but only from 10 am-1145 am .....was all day until people took advantage. library on 20th and market has a lot of pcs for use even if you don't have card....the wooden shoe on I think 9th and south...somewhere along south st has tons of good books and whatnots to check out.....buffalo exchange has really good clothes at thrift prices and theyre sweet as fuck if you catch my drift (if you really need some fresh clothes) .....the building of probation services at broad and arch has all day lounge to watch movies, rest your feet if theyre worn, and catch a free meal...


----------



## manzo (Aug 15, 2018)

leidy ave n music at the fillmore


----------



## Des (Aug 27, 2018)

ClashCityRkr said:


> I actually haven't been there yet myself, but I do plan on going. Someone had recommended me to a place called "The A Space", some sort of collective. If you decide to drop in, let me know how it goes, as it may be the first stop in my journey.


A space is real small but check out LAVA space and the wooden shoe


----------



## Des (Aug 27, 2018)

From there and have tons of homies/recs for spots if you’re kicking it there for a grip. Just left but heading back up that ways in a week or two


----------

